# Baby Back Ribs



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2004)

I bought some for $2.99 a lb. - is that good?  I never comparison shop so I'm clueless.

Also, the sign said they were previously frozen, now they're not.  Can I stick them in the freezer again?


----------



## LMJ (Oct 7, 2004)

That's a GREAT price!

A second trip through the freezer? Well, it'd be edible, but not nearly as good. I'd cook them for dinner tommorrow or Saturday.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2004)

Will do - I guess they'll last until Sunday?????  I think I'll cook them for about 5 or 6 hours on the smoker.  Any suggested recipe?


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats a great price. The lowest I see them os $3.99.........thats when I get them. Country ribs are a bargain. I season them then place them in  450 degree oven for 15 minutes. Then I lower the temp to 225 and cook for about 2- 3 hours basting them with BBQ sauce mixed with some apricot preserves.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm thinking about doing a marmelade/horseradish glaze towards the end of cooking low and slow in the oven.  I thought about the standard saurkraut but I want something a bit different.  And I still may smoke them and finish them with the glaze.

I love country style ribs - soy sauce, brown sugar, spring onions, sherry, ginger, garlic, sesame oil (oh, just the standard Asian flavors that you cannot go wrong using).  Bake in oven in mixture after marinating for a few hours - uncovered, turning once.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 7, 2004)

EXCELLENT PRICE!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2004)

Well it's good to know I finally got a deal on something!!!!  I'm always the one who pays too much.  Now if I could only freeze them I'd go buy more!!


----------



## LMJ (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd go back and ask someone in the meat department if they still have any in the freezer they'd sell you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2004)

LMJ - how smart are you?????  

BTW - I was watching Good Eats last night and he had a big picture over a fireplace I think (or maybe just on the wall of his kitchen) of your avatar.  I could see that MUCH better but I recognized it from the hat!!!  LOL  Otherwise I wouldn't have known what it was!


----------



## LMJ (Oct 7, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> LMJ - how smart are you?????
> 
> BTW - I was watching Good Eats last night and he had a big picture over a fireplace I think (or maybe just on the wall of his kitchen) of your avatar.  I could see that MUCH better but I recognized it from the hat!!!  LOL  Otherwise I wouldn't have known what it was!



Uh, not smart enough to not be struggling to get through school.  :? 

Hehe, yeah, I just love Good Eats. Nearly everything I know about cooking, I learned from the show.

Plus, the picture's just plain cool.  8)


----------

